

Show HN: CodeAutomat - web service for converting SVGs to ObjC. Free today - PixelCut
http://www.codeautomat.com

======
PixelCut
Here's how it works: when you upload an SVG file, we convert it automatically
to Objective-C or C# MonoTouch code. Then, we draw a preview image with the
generated code. If you like the result, you can choose to buy the code. Since
we've just launched CodeAutomat, the service is free for a limited time.

CodeAutomat is powered by PaintCode, our full-featured vector drawing app that
generates code.

